# When is everyone's spring break???



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Just curious!! Mine is next week!! Lookin forward to it, my family is headed to Kentucky for the week!!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

not soon enough i believe its at the end of march needs to happen this Monday not sure what ill be doin depends on if i get my license on time


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

two weeks away and i leave the sunday before to go to state deca competion and wont get back tell the 17th and ill miss the first day of grabbin season


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Two weeks. I am starting out break with a back packing trip, and ending it maybe with my first FITA of the year.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*Dang*

Mines april 2nd!!! Im a ky boy be proud to have ya down here in the bluegrass state.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol, thanks, I'll only actually be in KY for a couple days! We're gonna go see some friends is IN too!! But I'm looking forward to going, I've never been to KY so it should be fun to add another state to me "places I've been" list!! lol!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

We aren't cool enough to get one.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry!! I've gotta friend here that doesn't get one either!! The School says "they need to be in school" I feel sorry for you guys!! I would hate not having a spring break!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> We aren't cool enough to get one.


+2 on that, we have a week for easter though i believe, i guess this can be considered our "spring break" but its late, my friends are already out!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

We get "Easter Break" even though they call is spring break. I get off one or two days and can't really due anything


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> Lol, thanks, I'll only actually be in KY for a couple days! We're gonna go see some friends is IN too!! But I'm looking forward to going, I've never been to KY so it should be fun to add another state to me "places I've been" list!! lol!!


Sorry, but you've been to Kentucky before, lol. (I'm her brother) :tongue:


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lucky mine is in the middle of april i live in ny so


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

MOHALucan said:


> Sorry, but you've been to Kentucky before, lol. (I'm her brother) :tongue:


Oh we went through there in 2000 didn't we!! Forgot about that!! Gotta love big brothers!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Whenever I choose it to be since I'm homeschooled!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

2nd week of april.


----------

